# Geekbench 4 is out, now with Compute (OpenCL/Cuda) support



## wiak (Sep 2, 2016)

*Introducing Geekbench 4*
Geekbench 4 measures your hardware's power and tells you whether your computer is ready to roar. How strong is your mobile or desktop system? How will it perform when push comes to crunch? These are the questions that Geekbench can answer, and so much more.

*CPU Benchmark*
Each CPU workload models a real-world task or application, ensuring meaningful results. These tests are complex, avoiding simple problems with straightforward memory-access patterns, and push the limits of your system.

*Compute Benchmark*
Measure the compute performance of your GPU with the new Compute Benchmark. From image processing to computer vision to number crunching, Geekbench 4 tests your GPU using relevant and complex challenges.

*Cross-Platform*
Designed from the ground-up for cross-platform comparisons, Geekbench 4 allows you to compare system performance across devices, processor architectures, and operating systems. Geekbench 4 supports Android, iOS, macOS, Windows, and Linux.

http://www.geekbench.com/


----------



## Melvis (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## slozomby (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## biffzinker (Sep 2, 2016)

Core i7-4790K @ 4.7 GHz



Radeon R9 280 @ 1155 MHz & GDDR5 @ 1575 MHz






https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/94469


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 2, 2016)

Trying to make my i7-4790K look slow slozomby with your Core i7-6700K?


----------



## slozomby (Sep 2, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Trying to make my i7-4790K look slow slozomby with your Core i7-6700K?


I'm surprised the 4790k clocked at 4.7 doesn't rank higher tbh

from my Linux box.
i5-6500 @3.5k 5022 single 14085 multi
api on the 1060 is 134472

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/94930
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/20295


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 2, 2016)

slozomby said:


> I'm surprised the 4790k clocked at 4.7 doesn't rank higher


Same scoring in the new Ray-Trace benchmark in AIDA64:


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2016)

do i get double points for SLI?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 2, 2016)

Ah for the lulz... different platform. Make conclusions yourselves.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 3, 2016)

3.8GHz Phenom II X6 1100T :
*64bit Single core: 2458
64 bit Multi-core: 9421*
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/118163

R9 Fury X Strix (4096 shaders unlocked fury strix):
*API Score: 135473*
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/24982

EDIT: My CPU getting smoked! Can't wait for Zen!!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 3, 2016)

Been a while since I've participated in one of these...hell why not. 

*4790K @ 4.8GHZ:*






*Stock MSI 980Ti Gaming 6G LE:*






Not the best but I won't complain, this system performs excellent for my needs!


----------



## silkstone (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's my older 2500K,

I'd like to upgrade to an IVY-Bridge, but prices are still too high here to justify the switch


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Arctucas (Sep 3, 2016)

CPU - https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/122366

Compute - https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/25842


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 3, 2016)

One of the best 200$ CPU ever from Intel.

i5-6500 @ 5Ghz
TridentZ 3600C17 @ 3751 CL12-11-11-28-200-2T


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2016)

Enterprise24 said:


> One of the best 200$ CPU ever from Intel.
> 
> i5-6500 @ 5Ghz
> TridentZ 3600C17 @ 3751 CL12-11-11-28-200-2T



Interesting...
Got the same CPU same stepping/revision and all. 





@Enterprise24 where is your graphics card?


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Interesting...
> Got the same CPU same stepping/revision and all.
> 
> View attachment 78497
> ...



I just sold it to my friend. I am no longer playing AAA anymore. Just benching 2D all day long and play casual games like Cities Skylines / Sims 3.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2016)

Enterprise24 said:


> Cities Skylines



I was unable to startup this game with intel HD530 graphics, how can you run it?


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I was unable to startup this game with intel HD530 graphics, how can you run it?



I can run it normally but it has problem on lightning (Street lights / Siren from police car and ambulance).


----------



## obito (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2019)

dude, last post was 3 years ago


----------

